# fish getting sick but water perfect ???



## black&amp;whiteclowns (Apr 15, 2007)

hi got prefect water conditions am i buying from the wrong lps i cant win , i had 4 clowns 1 left i hope he dont get it i took 2 out put in other tank they died 2 other in the main know 1 died 1 left, water still perfect what should i do if anything


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

What do you mean perfect. Im not tring to say anything but what are you parameters. If they are showing no signs of anything wrong it be something internal. THat you really cant do anything about. But then did you add anything new, did you stick your hands in the tank when you had something on them, as cleaning chemicals? It could be the LFS your buying them from.


----------

